# Cheap VFD's



## Tom Griffin (May 9, 2012)

FWIW, here's a site I came across that carries VFD's at what seems to be very reasonable prices. I have no idea if they are any good, but they are cheap. The same place also sells a 1.5KW CNC spindle for $189 for anyone thinking about building a CNC mill or lathe.
*
LightObject*

Tom


----------

